

Grad School - Science or Engineering? - dkokelley

I'm looking to go to grad school soon, and I'm trying to gather as much data as possible about my options. One interesting question for me has arose: should I pursue a science or engineering based course of study.<p>This seems to be more of a philosophical decision to make, contingent on my own personality and interests. However I am up in the air about this as I believe I could be happy going either route.<p>I would love to hear from others who have made a similar decision or have a well-reasoned opinion on the matter.
======
steventruong
It would help if you actually explain what you plan on doing after graduation.
Does your career path specify one area over the other.

